# Found some reasonable priced .380 ACP FMJ ammunition.......



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

.2598 cents per round

Fiocchi Shooting Dynamics .380ACP 95gr FMJ 50rds @ $12.99
Fiocchi Shooting Dynamics .380ACP 95gr FMJ 50rds 380AP - .380 Auto - Handgun Ammunition - Ammunition


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, that's a good price.


----------

